# Apache and suphp not working after clean 9.0 install



## thewoose (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have an ongoing problem where my Apache22 server will simply not execute any PHP pages.  My basic HTML vhosts work fine, however PHPmyadmin and Wordpress are useless.  Here is what I have installed:

suphp-0.7.1_5 
php5-mysql-5.3.8
mysql-server-5.5.17
apache-2.2.21

I have had no problems in the past with executing php scripts, however with a fresh install I don't understand why it won't run PHP.  Also, I have in my httpd.conf:


```
LoadModule suphp_module libexec/apache22/mod_suphp.so
DirectoryIndex index.php index.html

suPHP_Engine on
suPHP_AddHandler application/x-httpd-php

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```

I just don't know where to look or how to troubleshoot this!  Any help would be appreciated!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## thewoose (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

I just discovered the problem was with suphp.conf.  There are two lines in there for min_uid and min_gid which defaulted to 80 ... I changed them to 0 and everything works perfectly now.  I know it's probably bad practice to use 0, but anyhow I'm happy to finally have this working.

-thewoose


----------

